# Front Parking Lights?



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

I know this is a dumb question, but does the TT have front parking lights? I don't see any and I don't see a fuse for them.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Front Parking Lights? (JettaRed)*

when someone says parking lights, i take it as the turnsignals constantly on along with the tail lights. If you mean something differnt, im going to go with no


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Front Parking Lights? (JettaRed)*

Turn your headlight switch to the first position. There is your answer


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Front Parking Lights? (l88m22vette)*

That's what I thought. With my switch in the center position (parking lights), I have no lights on the front of the car, but the rear lights are on.
Oh, well. Back to the dealer.


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Front Parking Lights? (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_That's what I thought. With my switch in the center position (parking lights), I have no lights on the front of the car, but the rear lights are on.
Oh, well. Back to the dealer.

same with mine for some reason.. it doesnt bother me, so i havent looked into it.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Front Parking Lights? (liquidicenf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquidicenf* »_
same with mine for some reason.. it doesnt bother me, so i havent looked into it.

This is a CPO car and passed Maryland safety inspection. I don't know how it did if the front parking lights don't work. That's a safety issue.


----------



## jjcarp (Jan 20, 2012)

*same problem*

I just noticed my 03 TT has same problem. maybe thats the way they work??


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Ive never seen any parking lights in my 2002 since ive owned it. Can someone post a pic showing what exactly the parking lights should look like. I dont believe the TT has front parking lights. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

maybe both bulbs are burnt out???


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Audiguy84 said:


> maybe both bulbs are burnt out???


 I checked my fuses no probs. My fog lights work fine too. Are the turn signals supposed to be the lights you are referring to?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

there are 2 bulbs in each headlight in the amber strip. one is for the turn signal and the other is for the running light.


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

got it, I found out you can pay the dealer $16 per bulb or you can get the following radio shack bulb for $2 for a 2 pack! for that cheap I'm willing to fix my parking lights, plus it seems they constantly need replacing. 

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102800 

You need to dremel or sand off metal "nub" at base score! :laugh:


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

just got done fixing my parking lights. Took all of 10 minutes. Took longer to actually find and plug in my Dremel. 

Here's how to modify the radio shack lights ($1 each), just sand off ONE nub, then it slides right into the factory black plastic holder. I also sprayed all the metal tabs with electrical cleaner and wiped them clean, also resprayed them all even where the bulbs goes, then put it back in the car and turned it back and forth a few times to clean out the car side. Finally removed, sprayed one last time and wiped dry, blew out the moisture, waited 5 mins, then popped the $1 light bulb in and tested it out... working perfect (see pics) 

http://imageshack.us/g/717/20120923172742.jpg/ 

all that work and I've decided I like it better without the lights haha so they are coming out,  But for such little money no big.


----------



## DJmart (May 8, 2009)

toy4two2 said:


> got it, I found out you can pay the dealer $16 per bulb or you can get the following radio shack bulb for $2 for a 2 pack! for that cheap I'm willing to fix my parking lights, plus it seems they constantly need replacing.
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102800
> 
> You need to dremel or sand off metal "nub" at base score! :laugh:


 Very nice! Didn't realize this. 

I was going to the Mercedes Dealer, they usually sell them for $5-6 a piece, versus the $16+ at the audi dealer. Exact fit though, no modifications. 

These bulbs blow out so quickly too. Next burn out -> Radioshack!


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

This is great! This thread is alive at the exact right time for me! 
My bulbs just went out on one side. 

How do you go about actually accessing them on the light housing though?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I just removed one bulb when the other blew out. If you think this is a "safety hazard" (assuming your state isn't retarded and doesn't care enough to force you to fix them), then you should probably stay off the roads in general as people die in cars.


----------



## DJmart (May 8, 2009)

Senater_Cache said:


> This is great! This thread is alive at the exact right time for me!
> My bulbs just went out on one side.
> 
> How do you go about actually accessing them on the light housing though?


 I hope you have small hands... 

There is a plug like connector at the back of the housing, it basically just twists one way and then pulls straight out, the bulb is in this socket. 

I think its the drivers side which is really difficult compared to passenger side. 

You'll find it.


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks, luckily its the passenger side that's out, unluckily, I have gigantic hands.... :banghead:


----------

